# Coast Guard Investigative Service -- Any Info?



## Stro (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone have any info on the Coast Guard Investigative Service? I applied for a few of their positions and I'm wondering if anyone has more info on their mission. I know what their website says, but I'm looking for some more info if possible. 

I'm a former DoD agent and I'm looking to get back into the 1811 world. 

Thanks!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

CGI is a primarly reserve officers, E5 and up. Mostly compiled of police officers who went CG reserve. You primary duty is IA and some Intelligence work


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

The number of 1811's is very small, last I knew less than 100, but they have posted a bunch of JTTF billets recently. As I understand it there is a good mix of work.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

So it is not like the show NCIS


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone on the board have any experience getting into the reserve enlisted criminal investigator program?

I would like to find out how to apply or start the process into getting into the CGIS enlisted reserve investigator rating. 

Is contacting a recruiter the best option or is there a better route to go to gain information and applications for this particular rating?

MPD, How did you find out about the JTTF Billets that were posted? Can you post a link or information regarding this?


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

I just did an underway op with CGI today. Pretty much a saturation patrol of all vessels in the Stellwagen area with my guys, ICE, BPC, CG, and CGI.

Trifecta, I think we may have a few acquaintances in common.

Boats


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

All of the 1811 jobs with CJIS are posted on the Office of Personnel Management website.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Did my time up in Boston Harbor, P.A. STA. Boston


----------

